

Analytics Talk: Peter Skomoroch - earthmancash
https://www.airbnb.com/meetups/ejs83rxek-analytics-talk-peter-skomoroch

======
pskomoroch
If anyone has topics they'd like to hear more about in the talk, post them
here and I'll try to cover them.

